# any ladies here? besides ms. nattereri :P



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

just curious as to how many women are on this site, speak up wherever u are!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ms. natt is really a guy, I thought everyone knew that!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Women aren't allowed on the internet :rasp:


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> ms. natt is really a guy, I thought everyone knew that!


Lol, really? Ms. Nattereri do you have any comment on that?

well, any girl who is in to P's is a hottie in my books :nod:


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Nuance said:


> ms. natt is really a guy, I thought everyone knew that!


Lol, really? Ms. Nattereri do you have any comment on that?

well, any girl who is in to P's is a hottie in my books :nod:
[/quote]

Yeah she is a he!

Your anewbie so I'll let you off, but any of the other oldies on the site will tell you that its a bloke really! Why do you think he/she hasnt posted any pics up!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

no no, get it right, karen is my evil twin!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

what?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I hope this doesn't get me in trouble...

But to me...the hottest girl on this site that I have seen is ~SUNshine~

She's


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Another laydee here.









Although I do get called "dude," a lot on this forum. I guess some of the guys around here just don't get to meet girls too often. Or they don't look at user IDs before they post a reply.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

one really hot girl on here, she knows who she is...:nod:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Alot of the girls who posts pics are hot here...

WilliamBradley
Tinkerbelle
Sunshine
Kumbia Queens (fido's girl)

and then of course OARevoluation hot girlfriend pic....:rasp:

Haha scarlet, your join date is my bday.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I hope this doesn't get me in trouble...
> 
> But to me...the hottest girl on this site that I have seen is ~SUNshine~
> 
> She's










That's funny. I wouldn't say hot, just cute!!


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I hope this doesn't get me in trouble...
> 
> But to me...the hottest girl on this site that I have seen is ~SUNshine~
> 
> She's


Jesus Christ







And she likes Piranhas to?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

~SUNshine~ said:


> I hope this doesn't get me in trouble...
> 
> But to me...the hottest girl on this site that I have seen is ~SUNshine~
> 
> She's


:laugh: That's funny. I wouldn't say hot, just cute!!








[/quote]

Cute is hot...at least in your case.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I hope this doesn't get me in trouble...
> 
> But to me...the hottest girl on this site that I have seen is ~SUNshine~
> 
> She's


:laugh: That's funny. I wouldn't say hot, just cute!!








[/quote]

Cute is hot...at least in your case.








[/quote]

I'll second that


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Nuance said:


> ms. natt is really a guy, I thought everyone knew that!


Lol, really? Ms. Nattereri do you have any comment on that?
[/quote]
That's like common knowledge now.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes, what a great idea. Women, publically expose yourself (no not that way... well ) as to your sex so the thousands of horny men here can harass you 24/7


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah sunshine is a winner in my book.. hope my gf doesnt see this haha


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

me female


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wow a cutie in ontario that likes fish ......... let alone piranhas? WOW im floored


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Sunshine is a goddess... a hot girl who likes fish and or piranhas, my kinda girl








so why is ms. nattereri a dude? i don't get it


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Nuance said:


> so why is ms. nattereri a dude? i don't get it


did you not do biology at school?!

He just pretends to be a woman, Im not sure if its an internet thing or offline aswell but most of us knew about it, seems you didnt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Nuance said:


> so why is ms. nattereri a dude? i don't get it


He just pretends to be a woman
[/quote]

Well you weren't complaining last night


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> so why is ms. nattereri a dude? i don't get it


He just pretends to be a woman
[/quote]

Well you weren't complaining last night








[/quote]

sshhh..others will be jealous!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I guess everyone forgot about me...









I'm also female


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sunshine is a goddess... a hot girl who likes fish and or piranhas, my kinda girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been called a guy, a 40 year old black woman, and a couple other things









I'm really Tinkerbelle's evil twin though...









[/quote]

my evil blonde twin







i'm currently a redhead.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> I guess everyone forgot about me...
> 
> :laugh:
> I'm also female


Nobody forgot about you, you're like the Ulti-milf!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> I guess everyone forgot about me...
> 
> :laugh:
> I'm also female


yeah, the milf of pfury. so uh...hows about hooking me up with your daughter? like we discussed in chat?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Sunshine is a goddess... a hot girl who likes fish and or piranhas, my kinda girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been called a guy, a 40 year old black woman, and a couple other things









I'm really Tinkerbelle's evil twin though...









[/quote]

*my evil blonde twin*







i'm currently a redhead.
[/quote]
does that mean..







oh.. i'll be good..


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

hyphen said:


> I guess everyone forgot about me...
> 
> :laugh:
> I'm also female


yeah, the milf of pfury. so uh...hows about hooking me up with your daughter? like we discussed in chat?








[/quote]









She's too young for you.
But she does think your are "Freaking HOT"...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

"Miss Fizzle" isn't to bad looking, its bad that she doesn't post.



Jewelz said:


> one really hot girl on here, she knows who she is...:nod:


Thank you, baby ! You make me feel sexah.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> I guess everyone forgot about me...
> 
> :laugh:
> I'm also female


yeah, the milf of pfury. so uh...hows about hooking me up with your daughter? like we discussed in chat?








[/quote]

:laugh: 
She's too young for you.
But she does think your are "Freaking HOT"...:laugh:
[/quote]

Is there anyway we can see some pics of you and your daughter?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I hope this doesn't get me in trouble...
> 
> But to me...the hottest girl on this site that I have seen is ~SUNshine~
> 
> She's



















im glad she's canadian too









sunshine definitely wins the ballot. the only other good looking girl ive seen in an LFS is my gf.lol.

that's not a comment directed at the other ladies on the site tho, just in my area...most girls who like fish are either 300lbs...or lesbians.. (hence 'liking' fish). awww man.. my bad. that was uncalled for

yes. im a pig. lol


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> I guess everyone forgot about me...
> 
> :laugh:
> I'm also female


Nobody forgot about you, you're like the Ulti-milf!








[/quote]

MILF huh well lets ee some pics of this so called milf.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I hope this doesn't get me in trouble...
> 
> But to me...the hottest girl on this site that I have seen is ~SUNshine~
> 
> She's


Ughhh weee!!! she purty mang!!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

all of the women on pfury are beautiful in their own way.

*CHA-CHING* brownie points up the wazoo for me.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> I guess everyone forgot about me...
> 
> :laugh:
> I'm also female


yeah, the milf of pfury. so uh...hows about hooking me up with your daughter? like we discussed in chat?








[/quote]

Daisy is married though. That is grounds for automatic disqualification.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

hyphen said:


> I guess everyone forgot about me...
> 
> :laugh:
> I'm also female


yeah, the milf of pfury. so uh...hows about hooking me up with your daughter? like we discussed in chat?








[/quote]

Daisy is married though. That is grounds for automatic disqualification.
[/quote]








Yes, I am... And yes I should be...

There are pics of me on this site though.. somewhere.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't really know why it matters, but I am a woman.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

pics of daisy?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Fido said:


> pics of daisy?












milf mania. i'm too young for her but too old for her daughter...being stuck in limbo sucks dill


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Yep...Daisy...Is a definitive MILF.

24 isn't too young...is it?


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

dumb question....... what is a milf?

Put me into the female count.... although I too am happily married and almost 7 months pregnant..... does that make me a milf???


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

MILF = Mom I'd Like to F***

Damn those American Pie movies ...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

piranhaqueen said:


> dumb question....... what is a milf?
> 
> Put me into the female count.... although I too am happily married and almost 7 months pregnant..... does that make me a milf???


We need to see a pic of you...to adivse of your milf status.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

KumbiaQueens said:


> MILF = Mom I'd Like to F***
> 
> Damn those American Pie movies ...


I thought that was the MORO ISLAMIC LIBERATION FRONT in the JUNGLES of the PHILIPPINES...

















http://www.fas.org/irp/world/para/milf.htm


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

hyphen said:


> pics of daisy?












milf mania. i'm too young for her but too old for her daughter...being stuck in limbo sucks dill








[/quote]

pic is kinda small, but to young for you? what are you, 12??? Women in their late20s-late30s =


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

in canada we call women around that age in their 30's cougars. all the ones that hit on the young guys at the bars. its cougar hunting season get me my net and tranquilzer


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

draco fish looka pretty hot but she has a boyfriend.....


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> dumb question....... what is a milf?
> 
> Put me into the female count.... although I too am happily married and almost 7 months pregnant..... does that make me a milf???


We need to see a pic of you...to adivse of your milf status.








[/quote]

Why would she care about your determination of her MILF status?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranhaqueen said:


> dumb question....... what is a milf?
> 
> Put me into the female count.... although I too am happily married and almost 7 months pregnant..... does that make me a milf???


Awww 7 months...do you know if its a boy or a girl and do you know what you want to name him/her yet?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Daisy if thats your real pic you look good! How old r u?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> draco fish looka pretty hot but she has a boyfriend.....


Aw, thank you! Yes, I've been chained for just about 6 years now, lol. Guess I'm lucky that my b/f loves the fish and reptiles every bit as much as I do! Most of the other guys I know think I'm a freak.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

seharebo said:


> dumb question....... what is a milf?
> 
> Put me into the female count.... although I too am happily married and almost 7 months pregnant..... does that make me a milf???


We need to see a pic of you...to adivse of your milf status.








[/quote]

Why would she care about your determination of her MILF status?
[/quote]

I'm not saying she would...But she asked if that makes her milf...And I just said post a pic so WE can advise...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

deezdrama said:


> Daisy if thats your real pic you look good! How old r u?


heh, thanks...
I'm 33 soon to be 34


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Daisy if thats your real pic you look good! How old r u?


heh, thanks...
I'm 33 soon to be 34








[/quote]
Damn- I would of guessed mid-twenties.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes Dracofish is pretty hot. And so is Sunshine. Girls who like fish and reptiles turn me on. My girlfriend loves reptiles and is into certain fish but she doesnt like my piranhas because she is jealous of them.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes, Daisy and tinker are hot


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have updated DaisyDarkos title to the appropriate designation.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Xenon said:


> pics of daisy?












milf mania. i'm too young for her but too old for her daughter...being stuck in limbo sucks dill








[/quote]

pic is kinda small, but to young for you? what are you, 12??? Women in their late20s-late30s =








[/quote]

How old is your daughter?


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I hope this doesn't get me in trouble...
> 
> But to me...the hottest girl on this site that I have seen is ~SUNshine~
> 
> She's


Dam sunshine is hotttttttt and oh yeah ms natt is really a dude kinda gay if ya now what i mean


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Piranhaz 411 said:


> I hope this doesn't get me in trouble...
> 
> But to me...the hottest girl on this site that I have seen is ~SUNshine~
> 
> She's


Dam sunshine is hotttttttt and oh yeah ms natt is really a dude kinda gay if ya now what i mean
[/quote]
ms.natt is a hot piece


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Drew said:


> I hope this doesn't get me in trouble...
> 
> But to me...the hottest girl on this site that I have seen is ~SUNshine~
> 
> She's


Dam sunshine is hotttttttt and oh yeah ms natt is really a dude kinda gay if ya now what i mean
[/quote]
ms.natt is a hot piece

















[/quote]

natt do u have anything to say to this at all? post some pics for us


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

guys guys guys.......all the women on here are beautiful.........but WilliamBradly is f*cking smoking hot!!!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Xenon said:


> pics of daisy?












milf mania. i'm too young for her but too old for her daughter...being stuck in limbo sucks dill








[/quote]

pic is kinda small, but to young for you? what are you, 12??? Women in their late20s-late30s =








[/quote]

How old is your daughter?
[/quote]

I have 3... But the oldest are 14 and 15.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> pics of daisy?












milf mania. i'm too young for her but too old for her daughter...being stuck in limbo sucks dill








[/quote]

pic is kinda small, but to young for you? what are you, 12??? Women in their late20s-late30s =








[/quote]

How old is your daughter?
[/quote]

I have 3... But the oldest are 14 and 15.
[/quote]

hmmmmm...ever consider moving to michigan???? There were three houses for sale on my street. o and just out of curiosity, would you like to post pics of your daughters, or would you rather not put them in the way of all the hungry young sharks on this site...

And I agree all the women on this site are beautiful.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> pics of daisy?












milf mania. i'm too young for her but too old for her daughter...being stuck in limbo sucks dill








[/quote]

pic is kinda small, but to young for you? what are you, 12??? Women in their late20s-late30s =








[/quote]

How old is your daughter?
[/quote]

I have 3... But the oldest are 14 and 15.
[/quote]

lol, nm then. 15 will get you 20 if you know what i mean im goin for the mom


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

o one more thing......arent there like photoalbums or something for all the members?? I got there once but I can't remember how to get back


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Nuance said:


> I hope this doesn't get me in trouble...
> 
> But to me...the hottest girl on this site that I have seen is ~SUNshine~
> 
> She's


Dam sunshine is hotttttttt and oh yeah ms natt is really a dude kinda gay if ya now what i mean
[/quote]
ms.natt is a hot piece

















[/quote]

natt do u have anything to say to this at all? post some pics for us








[/quote]

He's lying...


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I hope this doesn't get me in trouble...
> 
> But to me...the hottest girl on this site that I have seen is ~SUNshine~
> 
> She's


Dam sunshine is hotttttttt and oh yeah ms natt is really a dude kinda gay if ya now what i mean
[/quote]
ms.natt is a hot piece

















[/quote]

natt do u have anything to say to this at all? post some pics for us








[/quote]

He's lying...








[/quote]

lets see some pics natt!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ]
> 
> natt do u have anything to say to this at all? post some pics for us


He's lying...








[/quote]

Come on, you've told all us older members, you could atleast let the newer one in instead of stringing them along!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

mrspikes said:


> pics of daisy?












milf mania. i'm too young for her but too old for her daughter...being stuck in limbo sucks dill








[/quote]

pic is kinda small, but to young for you? what are you, 12??? Women in their late20s-late30s =








[/quote]

How old is your daughter?
[/quote]

I have 3... But the oldest are 14 and 15.
[/quote]

hmmmmm...ever consider moving to michigan???? There were three houses for sale on my street. o and just out of curiosity, would you like to post pics of your daughters, or would you rather not put them in the way of all the hungry young sharks on this site...

And I agree all the women on this site are beautiful.
[/quote]

I used to live in Michigan... Farmington Hills and Canton.
And no, I'm not going to post pics of the girls here.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

karen doesnt show pictures unless you talk to her for one year to earn her trust


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

perrogoma said:


> karen doesnt show pictures unless you talk to her for one year to earn her trust


unless you find her myspace page


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hyphen said:


> karen doesnt show pictures unless you talk to her for one year to earn her trust


unless you find her myspace page








[/quote]

oooh shame on you will. although that DOES work.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> guys guys guys.......all the women on here are beautiful.........but WilliamBradly is f*cking smoking hot!!!


thank-you !


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I dont think ive EVER seen an Ugly chick come by ANY fish FOrum


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> guys guys guys.......all the women on here are beautiful.........but WilliamBradly is f*cking smoking hot!!!


thank-you !
[/quote]

Agreed....... too bad ive only seen like 3 pictures of her


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

this might be a coincidence...

but who is THIS???

*edited*

there must be lots of Karen's on myspace tho...probably just a coincidence...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Don't post peoples pictures/myspace accounts/whatever, if they want it posted they can do it themselves.

It's very possible that wasn't her anyway.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> karen doesnt show pictures unless you talk to her for one year to earn her trust


unless you find her myspace page








[/quote]

oooh shame on you will. although that DOES work.
[/quote]
Indeed it does.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah, my bad.
altho if it was indeed not her, then noone needs to worry









lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> karen doesnt show pictures unless you talk to her for one year to earn her trust


unless you find her myspace page








[/quote]

oooh shame on you will. although that DOES work.
[/quote]
Indeed it does.








[/quote]

I found it.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Out of all the girls here.... WILLIAMBRADLEY is by far the HOTTEST

and if lets me... ill post up her pic that she sent me


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> And no, I'm not going to post pics of the girls here.


A little searching though and i found them on that "other" fish site


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> And no, I'm not going to post pics of the girls here.


A little searching though and i found them on that "other" fish site








[/quote]

why would you want to see pics of 14 and 15 year old girls?








That's a little creepy, you searching for them on another site.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> guys guys guys.......all the women on here are beautiful.........but WilliamBradly is f*cking smoking hot!!!


thank-you !
[/quote]

Can we see a pic sweetie?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> And no, I'm not going to post pics of the girls here.


A little searching though and i found them on that "other" fish site








[/quote]
Oh you mean that fish site you joined back on October 5th under the username Warzors? Gotcha


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

isnt warzors/g23 plonker_from_mars as well?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> guys guys guys.......all the women on here are beautiful.........but WilliamBradly is f*cking smoking hot!!!


thank-you !
[/quote]

Can we see a pic sweetie?








[/quote]
Look at her avatar.
[/quote]

I was thinking that was her...But I just wanted to make sure...Got-Damn...That girl is very beautiful...Too bad she's all the way in Italy.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> isnt warzors/g23 plonker_from_mars as well?


Wouldnt doubt it considering both are from the UK and by the looks of it changed ISP from dial up to Im guessing DSL


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

That IS creepy that peeps want to see a 14 y/o

I cant believe I missed this thread...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Lexi Lin .........


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WB is hot... she is def. up there... probably on top


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yes lexi lin you nubs. google her, internet site...yahoo groups i think

for ex. http://www.zoomx.com/models_lexi.htm


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> That IS creepy that peeps want to see a 14 y/o
> 
> I cant believe I missed this thread...


why bump a dead topic?


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

This topic shall never die!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nuance said:


> This topic shall never die!!!!!


I disagree


----------

